# Report



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

If you can still get out on the lake some good walleye fishing is to be had, lindy rig or jig steep breaks up by 5 mile corner and some good fishing still on the flat. For bigger fish, biggest i caught on Sunday, a 27" was caught trolling 1 mph with leadcore and a #6 husky jerk in 18 ft of water. good luck 8)


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

was out this past Sunday, jigged kastmaster and jigging raps(not a misprint) on the old movie theater road, 16 to 23 ft, and also the long point opposite side of 5 mile corner. Tried longlining with little succes pulled out my ice fishing tackle and focused on sharp corners where the channel cut real close to shore or a point. 17 walleyes, biggest 23" but only 4 over the length limit. good luck


----------

